# Modular workbench / outfeed table



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a fairly small area and as most woodworkers know I'll never have as much room as I want.

My idea is to build an outfeed table that can also function for several other tools. My idea is to have it able to put my miter saw on and have the tables edges level with the saw bed and a way to add temporary fences. I also would like to build in a router table, have places for my ridgid sander and planer. I would want a way to quickly reconfigure the table for any of the operations and store those tools within the table… 
Has anyone seen anything like this and be able to link a website or video so I can get some design ideas.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't know if you're a member of the Fine Woodworking site, but they have an article there in the Member's area called A Shop Built around an Island. It's maybe a bit bigger than you may be thinking, but I thought it might give you some ideas. You can at least see the intro page if you're not a member.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, that is large… I am sharing a 2 car garage with storage and the washer and dryer… 
I'm not a member on fine woodworking, so can only see the front page, but I'm fairly certain that's going to be way to big for me.
It looks awesome though, I just wish I had the space


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm planning to do the same - I use my present outfeed table as a workbench/assembly table (this is a photo of it in my old workshop) but I'm going to build something larger and more substantial.

You might check out Ron Paulk's workbench or total station for ideas.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Ron paulk's design is good for sure and more in line with what I am thinking… I'm figuring I will want something a bit more permanent and have modular sections for my tools similar to how his miter saw slid in and out.


----------

